# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Mùa hè nhiệt đới

## nguyetnt

Hãy cùng xuống phố với trang phục mang sắc hè rực rỡ đậm chất con gái chúng mình nào!

Mùa hè, mùa của tuổi trẻ với biết bao dự định vi vu đây đó trong cái nắng hè dịu ngọt! Nắng hè gay gắt đôi khi cũng làm bạn gái ngại bước chân ra đường, nhưng với những chiếc áo chiffon tay dài dịu dàng và cũng không kém phần cá tính trên nền gam màu hồng pastel rất con gái này, cộng với những chiếc váy xếp li dài, váy mullet thời thượng giúp bạn che đi cái nắng oi ả chiếu vào đôi chân và cả những chiếc mũ cói, mũ rộng vành vô cùng xinh xắn nữa chứ! Tất cả sẽ tạo cho bạn trang phục dạo phố mùa hè đầy duyên dáng và ấn tượng đấy nhé!
















Stylist: Minh Anh 
Photo: Kenny Nguyễn 
Model: Bill Quỳnh 
Costumes: Pretty Girl shop - 407 Huỳnh Văn Bánh, Q.Phú Nhuận , Tp.Hồ Chí Minh 
Backstage shop - 380 Huỳnh Văn Bánh , Q.Phú Nhuận , Tp.Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## zktran31

Chào cả nhà, chúc một buổi tối ấm cúng cùng người thân, gia đình.

----------

